
Trust and security in the Snap Store - reddotX
https://blog.ubuntu.com/2018/05/15/trust-and-security-in-the-snap-store
======
cambamtam
I've used (X)ubuntu for a long time.

This paragraph: Evil, naive or interesting? And their conclusion that malware
is not a bad thing.

I will never install it again on a personal machine.

~~~
sliken
Did you read that paragraph?

I don't see anything wrong with it. Mining coins isn't illegal, and won't get
you banned from the Ubuntu store.

The developers point of view isn't valid, but that's their problem. I think
most would agree mining on someone else's hardware without their permission is
evil.

Ubuntu's point of view is misrepresenting what you app does is grounds for
removal, which I think is quite reasonable.

